# Can anyone identify the music in Ukrainian Video?



## Markastellor (Mar 26, 2022)

A little more than a week ago when President Zelenski spoke to the US Congress he played a short video. The pictures were horrific, but oddly the music was what hit me. Simple but very powerful. Does anyone know what that song was and who the composer was? I put a link, the pictures are graphic so there is a warning from Youtube.  Thanks.


----------

